

Check.in - HTML5 check-ins to foursquare, Gowalla, brightkite... - rradu
http://check.in/

======
JeffJenkins
I have two questions:

First, doesn't using HTML5 mean that the site is accessible on _fewer_
devices?

Second, how useful are check-in sites if you're an adult who is working full-
time? I've always liked the idea of seeing where my friends are and maybe
being able to meet up with them, but in general where they are is in the areas
they live. Do I just need more friends, or to be going to a concentrated place
like the villages or LES (NYC), or am I just totally failing to get what these
services are for?

~~~
twalling
They also serve up a regular HTML site. You can try it out in Firefox and
other browsers. It even takes advantage of the location API available in
modern browsers allowing you to locate yourself and check in via your
laptop/desktop.

------
pytxab
So, curious what people think about this. Imagine you were running foursquare.
Would you block check.in?

I could see an argument for it. If Foursquare blocked them, it would be
difficult for them to gain traction. And as the front-runner in the space,
Foursquare is arguably hurt more by aggregator services like Check.in, while
its competitors are helped by them.

~~~
twalling
I think they're completely fine with it. Foursquare has been extremely open
about how people use their API and this is what their API is for. In the end I
don't think they care how people are checking in. They're still gathering
useful location information for businesses which is their real value add.

------
look_lookatme
This is neat, I'll have to check it out. My t-mobile coverage can be spotty in
Brooklyn, which causes the official Android Foursquare client to time out when
actual web pages are loading fine, so maybe this solves a problem I have.

------
s3graham
Awesome url.

Back button not working on Android is very irritating.

~~~
kirbmart
We will look into it, thanks!

